# stained water



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

ok the waters are starting to stain... at winton woods what lures 
are the best i was told from a sales guy at basspro berkley powerbait
blue fleck texas rigged would be a good one... i was told the waters are starting to stain


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Just go with the normal type of bait, only in a darker color. Brown Pumpkin, black, blue fleck, and junebug are good. Try to use a rattle in your soft plastic, or use a jig with a rattle. Try a chartruse or char/ white spinnerbiat with a willow and colorado blade combo.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Storm sub-wart can be good lure in stained water. Wide wobble with bb's to make noise. It's done real good for me in farm ponds.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

But....Don't ever be afraid to "Do your own thing" just because you had heard that such and such worked. I know that they say that you should choose darker colors in stained water, but I can honestly say that I've also had success using bright color like chartruse or even white....sometimes its more about the profile of the bait, or the action of your bait, and not so much the color... But only the fish can tell you what they want on that particuliar day, in that particuliar hour  Talk about an indecisive creature! lol
Just have fun with it and never be afraid to do your own thing  
Marcia


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

thanks marcia, and cshaver,oufisherman... i went to meyers and got a chartruse and white buzzbait the skirt was chartruse the jig was white.. one of the guys at bass pro 
told me to use top water baits so i'll try a buzzbait next time i go


----------

